# Elementarlederlehrer



## BigBooster007 (18. Juli 2007)

Wo finde ich den Elemtarlederverarbeitungslehrer???

ich weiß einfach net, wo der sein soll


----------



## Isegrim (18. Juli 2007)

Gib „Elementarlederverarbeitung“ in der blasc-Suche ein und du findest zwei NPCs. Der obere ist für Horde, darunter für Allianz.


----------



## HiveStyler (14. September 2007)

also der für die horde is in Arathihochland Koordinaten 28,45


----------



## Smoerebroetchen (15. September 2007)

HiveStyler schrieb:


> also der für die horde is in Arathihochland Koordinaten 28,45



und der für Allianzler sollte eigentlich immer noch in der sengenden Schlucht sein, wenn du vom Ödland kommst links abbiegen, an dem Buddelloch der Zwerge vorbei siehst hinten schon ein Zelt, da ist er (oder wars sogar ne sie ? - schon zu lange her )


----------



## Aijra (1. Dezember 2007)

Smoerebroetchen schrieb:


> und der für Allianzler sollte eigentlich immer noch in der sengenden Schlucht sein, wenn du vom Ödland kommst links abbiegen, an dem Buddelloch der Zwerge vorbei siehst hinten schon ein Zelt, da ist er (oder wars sogar ne sie ? - schon zu lange her )



Es ist eine "Sie".
Du könntest auch über Rotkamm , dann Brennende Steppe -> durch den Blackrock und dann nach 64,76 dort steht sie.
Alles weiter würde auch hier stehen.


MfG


----------

